# Authentic Russian 91%



## TylerD (13/1/15)

Any Russian needing a new home around?


----------



## Matt (13/1/15)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/cloupor-zna-50-and-original-russian-91.t7050/

Looks like its still for sale.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (13/1/15)

Matt said:


> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/cloupor-zna-50-and-original-russian-91.t7050/
> 
> Looks like its still for sale.


Thanks @Matt ! Appreciate it!


----------



## Tom (13/1/15)

going back the RBA route? @TylerD ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (13/1/15)

Tom said:


> going back the RBA route? @TylerD ?


Lol, it will be for my E-pipe. Better option for the pipe @Tom .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve (14/1/15)

if no luck @RIEFY has one also !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (14/1/15)

steve said:


> if no luck @RIEFY has one also !


Thanks @steve , I came right.


----------

